# Wann leuchtet ein Leuchtdrucktaster ???



## Wondermike_2000 (14 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein seit Jahren in der Firma strittiges Problem:
Wann leuchtet ein Leuchtdrucktaster ???
Standpunkt 1:
  Wenn die Taste bedient werden kann. (Also vor der Bedienung)
Standpunkt 2:
  Wenn Sie bedient wurde. (Zustandsanzeige)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Vorschriften? Wie macht Ihr das?

Wondermike


----------



## maweri (14 Dezember 2007)

Ich nutze beide Varianten. Hängt davon ab, wofür die LDT genutzt werden.
Standpunkt 1: bei Quittiertaster. (z.B. Not-Aus, allg. Störungen usw.)
Standpunkt 2: wenn Anlagenteile bedient werden
Beispiel: Rolltor mit LDTs 'AUF' und 'ZU'. Wenn das Tor oben ist leuchtet 'AUF' dauernd (Verknüpft mit Endlagenschalter). Wird 'ZU' betätigt, blinkt 'ZU' bis das Tor unten ist, dann wieder Dauerleuchten von 'ZU'.
Noch ein Beispiel: Motor EIN/AUS (ein LDT) leuchtet, wenn AN, dunkel, wenn AUS.

Ob es eine Vorschrift gibt, weiß ich nicht. Teilweise sagt der Kunde, wie er sich die 'Beleuchtung' vorstellt.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## TommyG (14 Dezember 2007)

Ich denke,

das kommt auf die Anlage an. Bei uns, START/ STOP- Schwenktaster, 3 Modi in der Anlage heißt AUS: nichts möglich, blinken:ein Modus möglich, macht es, wenn Du jetzt das blinkende Ding betätigst. Dann geht ein Zustandsmelder auf Blinkend. Wenn die Taste leuchtet, dann ist die dritte Funktion freigegeben, wenn die dann betätigt wurde, leuchtet der Melder dauernd.

Schick sind dann auch die Doppelfarben LED's: Rot: Stör, Grün:Bereit, Geld: is sich am Laufen  

Von den Farben halte ich mich da mal an die Norm, sollte man ja immer machen...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Wondermike_2000 (14 Dezember 2007)

Nu wirds ja immer bunter :roll: !?

Das extremste was ich gesehen habe, ist eine Anlage bei der die Leuchtdrucktasten durch ihr Leuchten dem Bediener zeigen sollten welche Taste jetzt bedienbar ist. Die Idee ist an sich nicht schlecht, um die in der jeweiligen Situation sinnvollen Tasten zu kennzeichnen.
Aber dieses Konzept galt dann auch für zwei leuchtdrucktaster "Anlage Ein" und (Anlage Aus). Und da sieht es schon recht schräg aus wenn man abends guckt ob alles aus ist und bei der Anlage leuchtet der Schalter "Anlage Ein" (weil zum Einschalten bedienbar) da kommen dann Zweifel.
Aber das Konzept innerhalb einer Anlage wechseln geht auch nicht.
 
Irgendwo habe ich dazu mal gelesen: "Man meide Leuchtdrucktaster..."

Wondermike


----------



## Flo-1- (14 Dezember 2007)

Vorschriften gibt es in Sachen Farbe der LDT. ansonsten werden bei Befehls-LDT die Endlage bei uns immer mit einem Dauerlicht angezeigt, und das Verfahren des Aktor mit einem Blinklicht.

mfg,flo


----------



## GLT (18 Dezember 2007)

Wondermike_2000 schrieb:


> Standpunkt 2:
> Wenn Sie bedient wurde. (Zustandsanzeige)


Wäre wohl üblicherweise am sinnvollsten - wäre Leuchte und Taster getrennt, würd sich die Frage meist nicht mal stellen.


----------



## xhasx (18 Dezember 2007)

Fuer Status:                   Aus oder Dauerlicht
Feur Bedieneranforderung: Blinken 0,5Hz
Fuer Fehler:                    Blinken 1Hz

Hat sich als sehr sinnvoll herausgestellt...


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Dezember 2007)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Über die Frequenz kann man aber streiten.

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Wondermike_2000 (19 Dezember 2007)

Was heißt dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen...

Fuer Status: Aus oder Dauerlicht !!!??????

Das is ja grad das Problem


----------



## zotos (19 Dezember 2007)

Wenn Leuchtdrucktaster dann am besten so das die Beschriftung für beides passt.

z.B. Hydraulikpumpe Ein, Das gilt dann für das Betätigen der Taste und für die Leuchtende Anzeige. 
Hydraulikpumpe Aus, ist bei uns meisten ein einfacher Taster ohne Beleuchtung. Wenn diese Information aber wichtig ist (Warnung) dann eben auch Leuchten wenn die Pumpe aus ist.

Störungsanzeigen und deren Quittierung sehe ich lieber getrennt.


----------



## Steve81 (19 Dezember 2007)

Wondermike_2000 schrieb:


> Was heißt dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen...
> 
> Fuer Status: Aus oder Dauerlicht !!!??????
> 
> Das is ja grad das Problem


 
Wenn Status --> Anlage läuft bedeutet würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Dauerlicht tendieren! Allein schon um zu verdeutlichen dass die Anlage läuft. Bei Lampe aus bei Anlage läuft, könnte es leicht zu missverständnissen kommen.(z.B. Hauptschalter aus --> Lampe aus aber dann läuft die Anlage bestimmt nicht) 
Also für die meisten Leute bedeutet eine leuchtende Lampe doch vermutlich, dass irgendetwas eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## Wondermike_2000 (20 Dezember 2007)

Genau meine Meinung !!!
Aber es gibt bei uns andere Programmierer, die verteidigen beherzt ihr "Bedienerführungskonzept". 
Will sagen, das was leuchtet kann (sinnvoll) bedient werden, alle Tasten die nicht leuchten sind in der derzeitigen Anlagensituation nicht bedienbar.

Und so leuchtet bei ihm eben Taste "Anlage Start" wenn die Anlage gestoppt ist (weil jetzt eben nur Start Sinn macht) und es leuchtet Stopp wenn die Anlage gestartet ist (Weil Start jetzt keinen Sinn macht sondern eben nur Stopp).    :sb3: 

(Straßenbahnkonzept: Wenn die Tür aufgehen soll, leuchtet vorher die Taste sobald sie bedient werden kann. Ist die Tür offen ist die Lampe aus)

Nunja, ich hatte gehofft es gibt irgendwo eine Din oder so die ich gerahmt aushängen kann.

Wondermike


----------



## Steve81 (20 Dezember 2007)

Wondermike_2000 schrieb:


> Will sagen, das was leuchtet kann (sinnvoll) bedient werden, alle Tasten die nicht leuchten sind in der derzeitigen Anlagensituation nicht bedienbar.
> 
> Und so leuchtet bei ihm eben Taste "Anlage Start" wenn die Anlage gestoppt ist (weil jetzt eben nur Start Sinn macht) und es leuchtet Stopp wenn die Anlage gestartet ist (Weil Start jetzt keinen Sinn macht sondern eben nur Stopp).


 
Vielleicht sollte man mal die Bediener fragen, was die für sinnvoll halten, schließlich müssen die ja jeden Tag damit arbeiten. 
Für das was bedient werden soll kann man ja immer noch ein Blinktakt nehmen.


----------



## Hartmut Lux (19 Januar 2008)

Das leuchten eines Leuchtdrucktasters bzw. Leuchtmelders weist, unabhängig von notwendiger Bedienung, immer auf einen aktiven Anlagenzustand hin.
So ist ein grüner Leuchtdrucktaster für "Steuerspannung Ein" genau so selbsterklärend wie ein roter welcher z.B. bei einer Störung an ist und bei neuer Störung blinkt. 
Es geht immer darum dem Bediener einen Zustand zu melden, nicht dem Bediener etwas vorzuschreiben (an(aktiv) => Zustand Aktiv).


----------



## Pau1e (22 Januar 2008)

Also bei uns in der Firma wird das so gehandhabt, was ich auch am vernünftigsten finde:
Der Taster hat eine eindeutige Bezeichnung, zB: "Freigabe Säurepumpe 1"
Leuchted der Taster, wird somit eindeutig angezeigt, dass die Säurepumpe freigegeben ist. 

"Ventil AUF" würde bedeuten, dass bei Leuchten das Ventil eben auf ist...

Ist alles ganz einfach und logisch, oder?​


----------



## b0zzen (9 Dezember 2010)

Wondermike_2000 schrieb:


> das was leuchtet kann (sinnvoll) bedient werden, alle Tasten die nicht leuchten sind in der derzeitigen Anlagensituation nicht bedienbar.


wenn ich sowas machen will, nimm ich doch nur z.b. weiße LDT und setze für die jeweiligen antriebe oder was auch immer noch leuchtmelder ein .. ?

edith sagt: oh mein gott der s ja schon uralt =) sry leute, aber mir fiel das eben grad so auf


----------



## winnman (10 Dezember 2010)

nur so zum drüberstreuen und um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen:
In der Energietechnik ist es so dass ein Eingeschalteter Leistungsschalter mit rot gekennzeichnet wird (=Gefahr, da Spannung vorhanden) und AUS mit Grün!

ist immer wider lustig, wenn Leute die damit nicht vertraut sind  das 1. mal so was sehen.


----------



## lubof (10 Dezember 2010)

oja. das stimmt... vor allem ist das lustig mit neuen azubis, wenn man sie auf den arm nimmt...


----------



## b0zzen (11 Dezember 2010)

ich (als jemand, für den niederspannung [zwangsweise] schon das höchste der gefühle ist) finde das ja nicht wirklich lustig.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2010)

Wondermike_2000 schrieb:


> ....Aber es gibt bei uns andere Programmierer, die verteidigen beherzt ihr "Bedienerführungskonzept".
> Will sagen, das was leuchtet kann (sinnvoll) bedient werden, alle Tasten die nicht leuchten sind in der derzeitigen Anlagensituation nicht bedienbar.
> 
> Und so leuchtet bei ihm eben Taste "Anlage Start" wenn die Anlage gestoppt ist (weil jetzt eben nur Start Sinn macht) und es leuchtet Stopp wenn die Anlage gestartet ist (Weil Start jetzt keinen Sinn macht sondern eben nur Stopp). :sb3:
> ...


 

so eine Scheisse ...... was leuchtet ist an und fertig  und ne Anlage ist keine Strassenbahn .....


edit : auch auf den alten Beitrag reingefallen


----------



## b0zzen (13 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> auch auf den alten Beitrag reingefallen


haha! =)

aber anscheinend ist das thema noch lange nicht durch.
der "schönste" ansatz ist immernoch, was aktiv ist, leuchtet und inwelche richtung es fährt, blinkt. siehe oben.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Dezember 2010)

Ich bin sicher es gibt auf jeden Fall 2 "richtige" Meinungen. Wahrscheinlich kommt das auch immer auf den Anwendungsfall an. Passend zur Weihnachtszeit mit nervös blinkenden Lichterketten stelle ich mir gerade eine Bedientafel vor, auf der alles blinkt... Ob das dann noch sinnvoll ist, darf man auch mal als dahingestellt betrachten.

Vielleicht sollte man die Funktion der Taste noch differenzieren:
Tasten zum Ein-/Ausschalten sollte auch nur Ein + Aus für die LED kennen.
(Bsp.: Pumpe Ein / Aus)

Anders stelle ich mir die Funktion von Tasten mit Funktionen für Betriebsarten vor. Z.B.:
AUTOMATIK: Aus = Automatik Aus, Blinken = Startbereit für Automatik, Ein = Automatik Ein
STÖRUNG: Aus = keine Störung, Blinken = Störung steht an und kann quittiert werden, Ein = Störung steht an und kann (noch) nicht quittiert werden.

Diese Konzept hat sich nach meiner Erfahrung ganz gut bewährt. Auch die Rückmeldung der Bediener war durchweg positiv.


----------



## Dr.M (30 Dezember 2010)

Es kommt immer auf die Funktion des LDT an.



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> AUTOMATIK: Aus = Automatik Aus, Blinken = Startbereit für Automatik, Ein = Automatik Ein
> STÖRUNG: Aus = keine Störung, Blinken = Störung steht an und kann quittiert werden, Ein = Störung steht an und kann (noch) nicht quittiert werden.


  Das sehe ich genau so. 

Zusätzlich kann man z.B. bei einer Tür oder Klappstrecke in einer Förderstrecke sagen: Aus= Normalbetrieb, Blinken=Anforderung zum Öffnen gesetzt (durch Betätigung der Taste), Ein=Freigabe zum Öffnen erteilt

Es sollte nur eine sinnvolle Zuweisung sein die für den Bediener nachvollziehbar ist. Dafür gibts ja Unterweisungen


----------



## Drutbluck (7 Januar 2011)

Das zeigt, wie die 2 Bedienkonzepte koexistieren können:

Wenn es dauer-leuchtet, ist es ein Zustand.
Wenn es blinkt, ist es bedienbar.

Natürlich muss nicht alles blinken, was gerade bedienbar ist.

Das lässt sich erweitern, wie in einem Beitrag weiter oben:

Wenn es langsam blinkt, ist es bedienbar.
Wenn es schnell blinkt, ist es eine Störung.
Oder: wenn es schnell blinkt, ist es ein Ablauf, der in Kürze abgeschlossen ist.

Irgendwann ist es dann kompliziert genug. Aber eine "Vereinfachung", die dazu führt, dass die EIN-LED "Aus" anzeigt, würde ich eher nicht gut finden. Das verletzt ein allgemeingültiges Bedienkonzept, um das der Maschine anzuwenden.


----------



## Henry1123 (7 Januar 2011)

Vieles wird Firmenintern geregelt...
und ich denke da die Anzeige bei einem Leuchttaster keine große Sicherheitsrelevanz hat, wird das immer auslegungssache bleiben.
Meine Persönliche Meinung:
Lasst die Lampe aus das spar Strom *ROFL*


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

wird sich wohl so nicht ganz einfach lösen lassen, je nach Anlage, Hersteller, Bediener, . . . . wird es wohl immer verschiedene Ansichten geben.

vielleicht sollte es grundlegend unterschieden werden was für eine Anlage zb:

Fertigungsanlage: AUS = AUS; EIN = EIN; langsam = bedienbar; schnell = Störung
Energietechnik: AUS = AUS; EIN = EIN; langsam = Unquittierte Störung; schnell = Synchroniesiert (langsam / schnell ev auch anders herum  )
. . . 

wird sich wohl nicht einheitlich lösen lassen

Dann kommt noch dazu:
"normal" rot = halt, grün = Ein, lauf, . . .
Energiebereich: Rot = EIN (da gefahr durch Spannung vorhanden) grün = AUS (da keine Gefahr vorhanden  )


----------



## Tommi (11 Januar 2011)

Henry1123 schrieb:


> Meine Persönliche Meinung:
> Lasst die Lampe aus das spar Strom *ROFL*


 
Das hat unser ehemaliger Chef mal angeordnet, das war
vielleicht ein Theater...


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

*Wie wäre es ohne Leucht und ohne Drucktaster?*

Ich habe mal an einer Vollautomatisierten Anlage gearbeitet.
Die Schränke hatten nur Hauptschalter und die Anlage zwei PCs zum bedienen. Ach ja, NOT-AUS gabs noch.
Da musste man nur am Anfang der Woche den Button "Ein" drücken und am Ende der Woche den Button "Aus" drücken.
Also als alternative, einfach voll Automatisieren. 

Wir haben einen internen Standart, für Blinken und dauerlicht.
An sich wurde das hier schon ausführlich geschrieben.
Wir unterbreiten diesen Standart den Kunden und bislang hat es sich bewährt.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde; der Bediener muss damit klarkommen.
Es kommt oft vor, dass der "Obermaker" sagt so und so soll es gemacht werden und hinterher sagt der Bediener "alles Sch..ße" und man darf alles umschreiben.


----------



## Noggzen (29 Januar 2011)

Bei unseren neueren Maschinen Haben wir für LDT es so eingeführt, dass sie nach Betatigung leuchten. 
ABER wir setzen unteranderem mehrere Tast16 Bedienmodule ein die über Profibus gekoppelt sind und da ist es genau umgekehrt. Bsp: "Antrieb nicht angewählt" LED Leuchtet wenn man jetzt den Antrieb anwählt geht die LED aus. Dazu muss man sagen dass die LEDs rot sind. 
Da jeder dazu eine andere Meinung und Auffassung haben wir uns auf diese Variante geeinigt als "betriebsinterne Norm"


----------



## Bär1971 (31 Januar 2011)

Eine Anlage muss intuitiv zu bedienen sein.

Bei uns ist die Standarddefinition so festgelegt:
eine Taste die langsam blinkt kann betätigt werden um etwas auszulösen. 
Wenn die Lampe im Taster Dauerlicht hat, ist die Funktion aktiv. 
Wenn die Lampe im Taster aus ist, steht die Funktion nicht zur Verfügung.

Auch hier ist unsere Kundschaft einverstanden.


----------

